# Inter -Kultur Haus Интернациональный Дом Творчества > Фестивали, конкурсы. Мнения, обсуждения. >  фольклорные конкурсы и фестивали

## Nad-Petrov

Помогите с конкурсами для народников. ( народное пение -солисты,фольклорные ансамбли). Для детей 12-15 лет. :Oj: Только на территории России.

----------


## Victorya

Конкурс детских фольклорных ансамблей "Дёжкин карагод"
Время - Март 2009 г. 
Место проведения - город Курск.

----------


## Vicontor

Одно и тоже.
Зайдите на det-fond.ru
Там народная номинация. Кстати шикарный зал в Петербурге.
ДШИ им.Мравинского. Зал сделан по европейским стандартам. Полётность звука обалденная. Мы там были - знаем.

----------


## MebiusTrack

Можно попробовать сюда. Уже будет четвертый фестиваль!

----------


## TTL

а какие конкурсы или фестивали фольклора проходят в Белоруссии и за границей?Очень хочется показать,что мы умеем,и что делаем это не зря.Заранее благодарна.

----------


## птичка-величка

КОНКУРС "Путёвка к звёздам", 2-6 сентября, победители поют на открытой сцене парка на День города Москвы.
В конкурс есть  разные номинации, в том числе и фолк.
Условия http://irinavelichka.ru/festivals/1/

----------


## птичка-величка

второй Международный конкурс вокалистов  "Путёвка к звёздам",2-6 сентября, 2009, победители поют на открытой сцене парка на День города Москвы. там разные номинации, но есть и фолк
условия http://irinavelichka.ru/festivals/1/
НОМИНАЦИИ 
СОЛО, ДУЭТЫ, ТРИО, КВАРТЕТЫ, АНСАМБЛИ. 
a) Молодые таланты (до 16 лет) -это номинация для детей, остальные номинации кому за 16 лет.
b) эстрадный вокал- профессиональные, непрофессиональные исполнители. 
c) классический вокал- профессиональные, непрофессиональные исполнители. 
d) фолк- профессиональные, непрофессиональные исполнители.
е) рок-группа
Победители  выбираются из каждой номинации!
Выбирается одна рок-группа.  Для участия в конкурсе, рок-группа до 25 августа приглашает на своё выступление или предоставляет видео с программой без монтажа на 30 минут, на носителе ДВД, участие платное, оплачивается на счёт в банке.Из всех заявленных групп выбирается одна группа  в номинацию 
ОТКРЫТИЕ ГОДА и своим выступлением закрывает конкурс "Путёвка к звёздам".
Гран -При конкурса  один  победитель из всех номинаций!

----------


## Milya

Вам обязательно нужно приехать на "Музыкальную радугу"! Конкурс пройдёт девятый раз в г. Сочи (ОК "Дагомыс") в октябре. Вышлю на электронку все условия и положения, так как приём заявок начался с 15 июня.

----------


## Nad-Petrov

Миля, пришлите положение плиз?
___________________________
Nad-petrov@yandex.ru

----------


## Milya

*Nad-Petrov*,
 Всё отправила на эл. адрес, до связи!

----------


## БуРнЫй ПоТоК

а для народников не знаете где можно посмотреть конкурсы на этот год?

----------


## Milya

*Т Е Л Е Г Р А М М А*
*Срочно всем руководителям творческих коллективов!*
Срочно всем участникам хореографических и вокальных студий!
Срочно всем юным чаровницам из театров мод!
Срочно всем артистам театральных коллективов и цирковых студий!

Международный благотворительный фонд "Наше будущее" приглашает вас на
*VIII Всероссийский фестиваль-конкурс "Великая Россия" 
(8 - 13 июня, Россия, Сочи)*

Этот год юбилейный для Фонда "Наше будущее". В честь 10-летнего юбилея, оргкомитет конкурса приготовил Вам приятный сюрприз

*БЕСПЛАТНОЕ ПРИГЛАШЕНИЕ НА ЕВРОПЕЙСКИЙ ФЕСТИВАЛЬ!!!
Лучший творческий коллектив получит право представить Россию в Европе!*

Вас ждёт солнечная Испания, красивый город Ллорет де Мар, встреча с коллективами из разных стран и
XII Международный детско-юношеский фестиваль эстрадного творчества «Buen Viaje-2011» (сентябрь-октябрь 2011г., Испания)

Коллектив получает полную финансовую поддержку на выступление (оргвзнос) из средств организаторов.

*Хотите представить Россию за рубежом, получить уникальную возможность бесплатно выступить в Испании,
торопитесь подать заявку на участие в
VIII Всероссийском фестивале-конкурсе "Великая Россия".
*
Вся информация о проекте опубликована на сайте МБФ "Наше будущее" www.det-fond.ru
(Положение, условия участия, бланк заявки)

Вся информация о проекте доступна по электронному адресу det-fond@mail.ru

Телефоны оргкомитета: +7 (8442)49-26-76; 49-26-77

Пресс-центр: +7 961 065 51 41

----------


## птичка-величка

номинация ФОЛЬКЛОР в VI Международном конкурсе вокалистов ПУТЁВКА К ЗВЁЗДАМ!, 

Участие ОЧНОЕ И ЗАОЧНОЕ, награждение на День города Москвы.

вопросы: 8-909-914-41-85


вся информация на сайте: http://irinavelichka.ru/festivals/1/

----------


## maksrud

В каком интернет-магазине приобрести ****** в Новосибирске быстро 

Наш магазин http://via-nsk.ru представляет большой выбор разнообразных препаратов от импотенции для мужчин а также женских возбудителей. На нашем сайте вы можете приобрести Виагру, ******, Левитру Сиалис Софт, Русскую мощную виагру, Poppers и другие препараты. Все препараты имеют сертификаты. Поскольку, мы давно работаем с крупнейшими фармацевтическими компаниями, мы можем предложить самые цены и максимально высокий уровень сервиса и качества препаратов. Доставка производится курьерской службой в Новосибирске и почтой по РФ. Номер заказа: 4577

----------


## вера денисенко

> номинация ФОЛЬКЛОР в VI Международном конкурсе вокалистов ПУТЁВКА К ЗВЁЗДАМ!,


спасибо за информацию))))

----------


## Silvestris

АНО «Детская эстрадная студия «Дельфин» при поддержке Министерства по делам молодежи и Министерства образования и науки проводит V Международный фестиваль детского и молодежного творчества "ЗАЖИГАЕМ ЗВЕЗДЫ"

Множество призов от спонсоров, Главный приз фестиваля – финансирование участия коллектива или исполнителя в международном фестивале.
Фестиваль пройдет в г.Ижевске  04-08 июня 2014г
Гала-концерт и награждение участников состоится на одной из центральных концертных площадок г.Ижевска. 
Во время фестиваля пройдут мастер-классы по хореографии, вокалу, сценическому движению для руководителей и участников коллективов от международного жюри из Финляндии, Германии, Москвы.
Участники
Профессиональные и самодеятельные вокальные и хореографические коллективы, театры мод, отдельные исполнители в возрасте от 6 до 25 лет.
Номинации и возрастные группы
Вокал: 
- эстрадный (соло, дуэт, ансамбль, шоу-группа, ВИА); 
- народный, в том числе фольклор (соло, дуэт, ансамбль);
- джазовый
- «Конкурс песни на немецком языке». Победитель получает бесплатную путевку в международный лагерь под г.Новосибирск (август 2014г.). 
Хореография:
(эстрадная (все направления), современная, народная, классический танец)
Категории: соло, дуэт, ансамбль, танцевальный хореографический коллектив.
Шоу: 
Представляется номер, в котором соединены не менее двух направлений (показ мод + хореография, вокал + хореография, театрализация + вокал и т.д.)
Выставка:
- Живопись и графика
- Декоративно – прикладное творчество
- Художественная фотография

Положение фестиваля, бланк заявки на сайте www.zvezdafest.ru
Вся интересующая информация по тел.(3412) 24-03-15, 8-912-762-40-14
Рады будем видеть вас на нашем фестивале!!!

----------

